# 4 bath addition



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

kept me busy for a little bit


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like basic stuff, 

I cant see the shower valves, too dark again


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

...


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice to see copper being installed. Virginia code doesn't require c.o.'s at the base of stacks? Here we need them at the base of every stack.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice to see copper being installed. Virginia code doesn't require c.o.'s at the base of stacks? Here we need them at the base of every stack.


:thumbsup:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

evan said:


> :thumbsup:


i would hem u up about that santee , but u are in virginia. what is code on that?








the 2 " santee


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

umm.......1-1/2 " san tee or 3 x 1-1/2? either way the answer is legal


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No pre-charged air chambers on shower and wm valves? Not allowed plumbing on outside walls here,unless extra thickness insulations.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

evan said:


> umm.......1-1/2 " san tee or 3 x 1-1/2? either way the answer is legal


1.5 , couldnt tell in pic. i am the santee police so i was just checking. i will need to see papers on that santee sir.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like 1 1/2" 

its alrdy hooked to a 3" vent, i dont know why its there ( the 1 1/2" vent )

plastic toilet flanges :laughing:, what kinda floor is going down?

i hate watco waste&overflo's 

do you own a drill? yall notched alot of studs, why not drill


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice job, love that Copper

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> looks like 1 1/2"
> 
> its alrdy hooked to a 3" vent, i dont know why its there ( the 1 1/2" vent )
> 
> ...


I looked through all the pics again to try and find a notched stud. I could not.

anyways, at least i didn't get the typical Greenplum FAIL :yes:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

evan said:


> I looked through all the pics again to try and find a notched stud. I could not.
> 
> anyways, at least i didn't get the typical Greenplum FAIL :yes:


notched on 2/1.5/1.5 santee arm

and oh yeah, i still need them papers on that santee on its side/back.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

3" is drain not vent "

so u are using comb. waste and vent in a vertical position? i hsve to see papers on that too.

" plumb it up" lol


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

DOH! right there and I missed the notches  The way the carpenter framed that wall my drain/vent "almost" rode the back of the studs. nothcin was my only option :thumbsup:

oh, the san tee on rolled on a 45 is a vent


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

evan said:


> oh, the san tee on rolled on a 45 is a vent


DOH! i know what it is. just produce papers and i will drop it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work dude...Looks good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> No pre-charged air chambers on shower and wm valves? Not allowed plumbing on outside walls here,unless extra thickness insulations.


 






Air chambers are not used here anymore. When I started in the trade, we used airchambers on all tub and shower valves, but not now. New code calls for water hammer arrestors on laundry (Wash. Mach.), ice-maker line, and I'll stick one of these under kit. sink on hot feed to D/W. Only needed on quick-closing solenoid valves, not tubs or showers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Air chambers are not used here anymore. When I started in the trade, we used airchambers on all tub and shower valves, but not now. New code calls for water hammer arrestors on laundry (Wash. Mach.), ice-maker line, and I'll stick one of these under kit. sink on hot feed to D/W.


 Yea, yea, those are the ones I'm talking about.. I always use them at T/S valves and the Ill inspectors keep failing my jobs because they weren't 12 " long... grrrrrr


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Yea, yea, those are the ones I'm talking about.. I always use them at T/S valves and the Ill inspectors keep failing my jobs because they weren't 12 " long... grrrrrr


 






We only need these water hammer arrestors on the (3) areas that I posted; (W/M box, ice-maker line and D/W) We don't need anything on tub valves or shower valves anymore. We don't even need internal stops on tub and shower valves. We used to need stops on every fixture but no longer on tub or shower valves, which is silly in my opinion.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

We cant use a double T-Wye for a two basin install unless the drain is 3" for the 11/2" branches. It's to limit cross draining.

Clean job though.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

yes it is a clean job. you take pride in your work for sure.


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

I smell wood burnin,
Nobody likes a fire starter !!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I really do not like those Kohler body sprays. They're a pain in the butt, especially in a 2x4 wall.


----------



## Rnicplumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Why are some of the waste arms roughed high than the copper in some of these pics?


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice job, never heard of hammer arestors on showers ? Dw,icemaker and washer box only. No vacuam relief valve required on hot water tank? Code here but nice job almost looks like that vent is to close to trap on lavatory but Pictures can make optical illusions all in all so nice to see pipe and not tubing on residential " I know technically copper is tubing to" but ridgid straight pipe is nice and clean. Your brave to post pics... They don't seem to go over well sometimes, my old boss always said nothing more improving then positive critism. Congrats seanny.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

One other thing .... Learning is a measurable change in behavior due to experience.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Rnicplumb said:


> Why are some of the waste arms roughed high than the copper in some of these pics?


Just a guess but I'd say because it would be a ***** to get around the trap arm in a 2x4 wall . It's hard enough to get pex buy a trap arm let alone copper .Nice work though but I have to ask why copper ? your time would have been cut in half with pex . I'm all for hard pipe outside of a wall .


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice to see copper being installed. Virginia code doesn't require c.o.'s at the base of stacks? Here we need them at the base of every stack.


Virginia code does require them


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> looks like 1 1/2"
> 
> its alrdy hooked to a 3" vent, i dont know why its there ( the 1 1/2" vent )
> 
> ...


What's wrong with plastic flanges? They're sch 40. Use them all the time. No issues


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

justin said:


> 1.5 , couldnt tell in pic. i am the santee police so i was just checking. i will need to see papers on that santee sir.


1.5 San tee rolled up is legal in Virginia IPC


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks good my fellow VA plumber! What part of VA are you in? The only thing I do t like is the burnt wood! Solder first then install supports!!


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Two questions?? Are you wet venting a lav waste with a 3" soil stack and are you usinng the 1 1/2 san tee as a relief vent?


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> We cant use a double T-Wye for a two basin install unless the drain is 3" for the 11/2" branches. It's to limit cross draining.
> 
> Clean job though.


I believe in Ontario you can't use a double wye fitting for drainage at all....

Those fittings are to be used in venting only per Ontario code, I'm pretty sure but I'll check my code book.

Nice work btw!


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> I believe in Ontario you can't use a double wye fitting for drainage at all....
> 
> Those fittings are to be used in venting only per Ontario code, I'm pretty sure but I'll check my code book.
> 
> Nice work btw!


You can use double y vertically for drainage however there are restriction...It will be in restricted fitting section I think also refer to the appendix for some useful pics


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> I believe in Ontario you can't use a double wye fitting for drainage at all....
> 
> Those fittings are to be used in venting only per Ontario code, I'm pretty sure but I'll check my code book.
> 
> Nice work btw!


 Billy thats a double santee not a fgure 5 or double wye and eight bend!:thumbup:


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

The real E.P. said:


> You can use double y vertically for drainage however there are restriction...It will be in restricted fitting section I think also refer to the appendix for some useful pics


 I think thats because a figure 5 puts the weir of the trap above the vent begining and that all has to do with the developed length of a trap arm also!


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

seanny deep said:


> Nice job, never heard of hammer arestors on showers ? Dw,icemaker and washer box only. No vacuam relief valve required on hot water tank? Code here but nice job almost looks like that vent is to close to trap on lavatory but Pictures can make optical illusions all in all so nice to see pipe and not tubing on residential " I know technically copper is tubing to" but ridgid straight pipe is nice and clean. Your brave to post pics... They don't seem to go over well sometimes, my old boss always said nothing more improving then positive critism. Congrats seanny.



vac relief is required for commercial water heaters and where hot & cold are on the side instead of top (typically commercial anyways). how can you tell how far my vent is from a lav trap? no traps are in yet  you can slam that san tee right on the 90 coming out and still get two pipe diameters from the back of the cabinet to the trap.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Looks good my fellow VA plumber! What part of VA are you in? The only thing I do t like is the burnt wood! Solder first then install supports!!


most of our work is in Nova. this particular job is in vienna. I think they should have knocked this one down and started over instead of the addition. Did anyone notice the cast iron tubs?? i worked so hard hauling them up the stairs and noone on the zone said dick about'em.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Here We have to put a vacuam relief valve on every hot water tank residential only .


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

justin said:


> 1.5 , couldnt tell in pic. i am the santee police so i was just checking. i will need to see papers on that santee sir.


 100% legal in va. for vent. it is where i learned the trade. prince william cty, loudon, fairfax, arlington, alexandria. very nice work man. you plumber water stubout below drain?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> 100% legal in va. for vent. it is where i learned the trade. prince william cty, loudon, fairfax, arlington, alexandria. very nice work man. you plumber water stubout below drain?


you want a cookie . texas , fort worth , dallas, george bush. lol


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

evan said:


> most of our work is in Nova. this particular job is in vienna. I think they should have knocked this one down and started over instead of the addition. Did anyone notice the cast iron tubs?? i worked so hard hauling them up the stairs and noone on the zone said dick about'em.


What builder do you do work for in vienna? I do all of Ayrhill homes in Vienna. Herd of them? What company do you work for?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Rnicplumb said:


> Why are some of the waste arms roughed high than the copper in some of these pics?


Maybe it will be explained AFTER you post an intro.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Rnicplumb said:


> Why are some of the waste arms roughed high than the copper in some of these pics?


Exactly why does it make a difference?

Seriously.

Vanity, wall hung or pedestal -- What difference does it make?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I would go nuts if we had to vent every fixture, we can do most houses with 1 or 2 vents -no problem- no trap siphonage.  seems like your authorities have got shares in PVC companies!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> I believe in Ontario you can't use a double wye fitting for drainage at all....
> 
> Those fittings are to be used in venting only per Ontario code, I'm pretty sure but I'll check my code book.
> 
> Nice work btw!


If you re-read you'll notice in this case it's a T-Wye. 

However you can use either for drainage - with certain considerations (orientation, sizing and venting).

Crack open that code book and let me know what you find.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

why is the cleanout facing the 2x4?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice and neat job. Things were ran square, no primer all over the place. I like it, well septins the ST on its back, and I couldn't get by with the double ST on the Lavs. Well done other wise.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah it's all pretty clean on the install, however here in Oklahoma that cross and that sanitary tee would fail nice job though

sent from a rotary phone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

germanplumber said:


> why is the cleanout facing the 2x4?


It's not. Look at the pics!! Its on the other side of the wall. In a wash room or something.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

How they gonna sheetrock behind that water heater?


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

What code does VA follow? UPC would make your horizontal trap arm 90's have to be sweeps. 

Figure 5's are used instead of double san tees because they prevent the waste from one trap arm entering the other. The double San tee shouldn't be used as a double fixture fitting.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> What code does VA follow? UPC would make your horizontal trap arm 90's have to be sweeps.
> 
> Figure 5's are used instead of double san tees because they prevent the waste from one trap arm entering the other. The double San tee shouldn't be used as a double fixture fitting.



Northern Va follows IPC. In that code a horizontal to horizontal direction change needs to be a long sweep for 3" and up.

Here if we don't use the double san tee we fail for killing the vent. 

btw, they aren't going to drywall behind that water heater. that was the plan from the beginning! not because I put it in the way!! :laughing:


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks good, Evan.
Glad you can still make money in new construction.
Around here, it's about $500 per fixture and that includes the fixture.


----------

